#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  >  我的獸設

## 詠月

這是我的獸設
是我參考了很多圖後畫出來的
大多都是從
https://www.facebook.com/TerryHusky9...34390203342132
畫出來的
而特別在頭的部分是參考
http://grlwolves.deviantart.com/art/...orial-42560409
我還不太會上色所以目前就只有鉛筆線而已
不過基本上他是一隻灰狼但染了一頭的白髮
至於他的故事我有想了但是還是有點問題
所以就先簡單的介紹他大概長怎樣
我畫的還不是太好
尤其是身體的骨架畫歪了
頭及身體比例很怪
我目前就只想到這兩點
如果有覺得我畫的不好的地方也可以點出來
謝謝大家！ :wuffer_thpt:

----------


## 卡斯特

詠月你好，我是卡斯特～
很開心能看到附上參考網址的文章，這年頭不常見了wwww（？

感覺是個很帥的設定呢！
或許能學洗髮精廣告甩頭髮（x
也期待角色故事XDD


骨架的部份剛好我最近也在練骨架～
如果你不介意我超不專業的骨架我可以幫你修（你不介意的話（？

我的建議是多去看一些人體畫法，雖然人跟獸人在頭與脖子的結合有些不同，不過身體大致上是差不多的
至於腿部就要看你慣用畫法來畫了，畢竟有很多畫法～

因為真的要修起來其實還蠻多要講的w"
總之先多去看一些人體圖吧！
有問題也可以提出～

加油，期待更多圖圖wwww

----------


## 詠月

TO:卡斯特
你需要的話可以拿去修骨架沒問題的歐
也謝謝你指出問題

----------


## 狼尾

抱歉，我先行一步了XD
先說，還是要多練習骨架
個人認為，畫獸人前先學好純獸畫法
因為你畫獸人還是要把那張動物臉擺上去
如果要畫弓形腿，也是要知道動物的腿怎麼畫

然後...不一定起步都要看教學的，你可以先去找你喜歡的風格練習
說不定再看教學會比較知道錯在哪裡
看教學很好，但如果只看教學的話動作會被限制住


這裡幫你點出幾點
1.肉太少了(太瘦)，整隻看起來像骨架
2.脖子太細，跟身體連接的地方要有點肉
3.我知道手很難畫，我也不喜歡畫，不過還是盡量練習ww
4.骨盆的地方不自然，太突出去了
5.那應該是褲子吧....?那邊太開了，明明站很直可是雙腿中間不會這麼開
6.那個腳太像香腸了，不知道你想畫的腿是哪一種(獸人腿也有分很多種)我就只好畫比較偏人類的
7.尾巴太僵硬，多多練習弧線
8.建議在畫出外加物(頭髮、褲子)之前，把基本形體畫好再加上，這樣比較不會崩壞

大致上是這樣，希望能理解我說的XD

----------


## 詠月

> 抱歉，我先行一步了XD
> 先說，還是要多練習骨架
> 個人認為，畫獸人前先學好純獸畫法
> 因為你畫獸人還是要把那張動物臉擺上去
> 如果要畫弓形腿，也是要知道動物的腿怎麼畫
> 
> 然後...不一定起步都要看教學的，你可以先去找你喜歡的風格練習
> 說不定再看教學會比較知道錯在哪裡
> 看教學很好，但如果只看教學的話動作會被限制住
> ...



我跟據您給的線稿我又畫了一次，您說的對我應該要去
練習純獸的畫法，畢竟一開始我確實想畫的是偏獸的那種弓形腿，我去畫了幾遍確實腿要畫的好真的不容易

這張圖是參考
http://lost-wolf-soul.deviantart.com...tomy-112036993
我沒照著您教學上說的畫骨架，結果確實腿的比例
變得很怪
這兩張圖如果還有缺點也能點出讓我找時間改進
最後我想在問一下您上面說我應該要練習純獸的
畫法然後說要去直接畫自己喜歡的風格
這裡你指的是純獸嗎?
還是你指的是獸人?
還是兩者並重?
抱歉我的理解能力有點問題orz
最後我要說聲謝謝您，讓我有機會進步 :wuffer_grin:

----------

